# Headache in third trimester



## Baby1000 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi,
I've been prone to headaches for as long as I remember but amazingly haven't had many headaches since getting pregnant. I've had a cold for the last two weeks (just coming to the end of it now thankfully) and have had a continuous headache for the last week. I'd prefer not to take medication but my headache's getting worse and I'm fed up with it and just thought I'd ask if there was anything I could safely take. In the past plain paracetamol has had no effect on my headaches. Paracetamol with caffeine has sometimes helped (though I rarely have any caffeine at all so a good dose of it might be a shock for the baby!). Anadin extra's often worked quite well but I'm pretty sure I can't have that (?).
Any ideas? I'm 35 weeks 5 days pregnant.
Many thanks and Happy New Year.
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

To be honest best to stick with plain paracetamol if you can. Keep up plenty of fluids. Things should improve as cold goes. Possibly linked to congested/ infected sinuses.


----------



## Baby1000 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Mazv. I'll do that. X


----------

